# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bulk potassium sulfate for sale.....



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, I have bulk K2SO4 and bulk KNO3 for sale. The price is $1.50 a lb. The shipping will run $3.95 per three lbs or smaller amounts. I also have KH2PO4 for $1 per two ounces. If interested then email or PM me and then send a check or money order to:

Rex Grigg
PO Box 14103
Portland OR 97293-0103

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

[This message was edited by Rex Grigg on Tue May 06 2003 at 12:27 PM.]


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, I have bulk K2SO4 and bulk KNO3 for sale. The price is $1.50 a lb. The shipping will run $3.95 per three lbs or smaller amounts. I also have KH2PO4 for $1 per two ounces. If interested then email or PM me and then send a check or money order to:

Rex Grigg
PO Box 14103
Portland OR 97293-0103

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

[This message was edited by Rex Grigg on Tue May 06 2003 at 12:27 PM.]


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, I'm the proud owner of 50 lbs of high quality organic K2SO4. It's a very fine white powder, like baby powder. It's awesome stuff! Get it while I have it.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

bump.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I have sold 42 lbs out of the 50 lb bag. So if you want some speak up now or wait till I do it again.

Also if there is enough interest I can get KNO2 for the same price. But again it comes in 50 lb bags.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Rex,
I'm interested in a lb or 2. Let me know price, postage, payment etc.

Fred


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Rex,
I'm not to late for a lb or 2 of the K2SO4 am I?

Fred


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

No you are not. In fact I will have to get another 50 lbs as the first bag is sold out.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Rex, E-mail me or Q-me to let me know how to send you info to receive the K2SO4.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Will do. Right now I'm working on the shipping end of things.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, the shipping on this is going to be weird. I can fit at most 3-4 lbs of the K2SO4 in a flat rate envelope. That would be a shipping cost of $3.95. If I were to ship 6 lbs via normal Priority Mail it would run $12.30 from Portland OR to say Gulfport MS. It would run $11.49 for Parcel Post.

So I have decided I will ship all the stuff in PM flat rate envelopes. I will put three pounds of KNO3 in each one (or less depending on the order) and ship it that way. It seems to be the cheapest. So if you wanted 10 lbs it would run you $11.85 for shipping and $15.00 for the product. I think this is the easiest and cheapest way to get the shipping done. I will get figures on the KNO3 tomorrow.

So if you want you can write me a check or get a money order and mail it to me at:

Rex Grigg 
PO Box 14103 
Portland OR 97293-0103

Be sure to include your shipping address and how much of each you want. Also be sure to either reply to one of the messages here, or email me (best!) or pm me to let me know.

If you want 5 lbs of product then figure $7.90 for shipping (3.95 X 2) + $7.50 for the product (1.50 X 5) for a total cost of $15.40 The max ship weight per envelope will be just over 3 lbs. If you want 7 pounds I can split it into two envelopes. If you want 10 I can fit it into 3 envelopes. If you have questions then please ask.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Kaylee Skylyn (Feb 3, 2003)

Heya, 

How much to ship a few pounds to Canada? 

I'd like to get some, have been having a hard time finding some good stuff up here (dosen't help that I live in the middle of nowhere. Very rural.) Going to look around for some on my next trip to Ottawa but don't really know whats a good brand and not.

Also do you have Paypal or such?

~Kaylee~


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Kaylee, there is over 25 hydroponics shops here in Ottawa, just go in any one and ask for K2SO4!

It goes for about,$2.00 for 500g up to 50lbs for $30.00.

It's very easy to come by here, along with any and ever other chemical you may need.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaylee,

You can find it locally much easier than most people in the US. Like ekim said just head down to a Hydroponics store.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Kaylee Skylyn (Feb 3, 2003)

Ekim, 25? Yips! didn't realise that many. I'll search the phone book tomorow...which strangly didn't occur to me till just now....I'm such a dunce sometimes. *faceplants* (was using a friend and the net to search earlyer.)

I just find mail order so easy tho. I'm intrinsicly lazy. ;P

Oh well I'll learn slowly. So many seasoned experts here...I'm such a newbie to ferts and all.

~Kaylee~ 
   ~ "What we do in life echoes in eternity."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Got my K2SO4 today!! Thanks Rex

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

No problem.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I need a bit of help here. My wife destroyed (cleaned up) my desk and filing system Saturday while I was at work. Gone are mailing receipts, what I have is a stack of envelopes with checks in them. Most of them have orders with them. A couple do not. If you have ordered any nutrients from me and have not gotten them then please let me know so I can get the order out.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## mcu75 (Apr 29, 2003)

Rex,

I would be interested in 3 lbs of both K2SO4 and KNO2 plus shipping to zip 43221. How much will this cost?

I've been reading more in macros/micros and think these combined with my Flourish and Flourish Iron will help. Thanks for your help and all the info you've contributed.

mcu75
5 tanks and counting...


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well six pounds of ferts at $1.50 a lb would be $9 and the shipping would be $7.90 for a total fo 16.90. But you will go though 3 lbs of K2SO4 long before you go though 3 lbs of KNO3.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## mcu75 (Apr 29, 2003)

Rex,

I'll switch to 4 lbs of K2SO4 and 2 lbs of KNO3, same total of $16.90 I assume. I'll get a check sent today.

mcu75
5 tanks and counting...


----------

